# My First Senior Shoot



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

It wasn't my idea. I had offered a sports package at a charity auction but the winning bidder wanted a senior shoot for her daughter. I was way out of my league, but I have been doing a lot of reading and managed to pull it off. They loved the pics. Actually, there are quiet a few I really like.

Here are a couple shot outdoors in late afternoon on an overcast day with brief breaks in the clouds when the sun broke through (second pic). I used a single flash mounted in a Cheetah QBox 24 to provide the fill light.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Dang Mike, These are really good. Sharpness, color, WB and composition are spot on. Something else to add to your portfolio.


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

They look pretty good to me. You prepared well.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Thanks. I didn't know I was supposed to be the hair and makeup artist as well as the wardrobe guy. We had some issues with hair in the face and she only brought one change of clothes. The mom did most of the suggested poses with my "now look at the lens" comment thrown in a few times. I only doctored up a couple of strands of hair on one or two images then left the others as shot. The wind caused those little problems. Then there was the hair band on her right wrist. Whodathunkit? I was doing my best to get my background exposure right and adjust the speedlight output to light up her face. 

Overall, they turned out pretty good and they have placed their order. I think they will be pleased.

Here are a couple more.
Mike


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

I think you did a marvelous job! People are hard to do especially when it comes to portrait shots where I think photos are examined by the eye the most. You brought all your skills with you and you pulled through it just fine.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Mike....great work. In the long run, those shots will be kept and admired long after the pasty-faced studio-staged stuff is long forgotten. 

They ARE real and they look real. Well done. rich


----------



## dicklaxt (Jun 2, 2005)

When I first read the title I thought you meant you were shooting competatively against other old farts. LMAO


good job too

dick


----------



## Teamgafftop2 (Nov 27, 2010)

They look great! Well done.


----------



## Bluiis (Aug 20, 2005)

Hats off to Stringer.
Excellent photos indeed.


----------

